# Jetta 2006 2.5 leak help



## b166 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi guys, i got jetta 2006 2.5 last week. It has leak I dont know where is coming from. My plan is to take it to mechanic this week here on Florida.
I dont know much about cars and would ask you to tell me what could it be and how much repair is gonna cost.
Thank you.


----------



## gtrobert (Jun 28, 2014)

*oil leak*

check the vacum pump.

where in fl you are locate am in 33322 vw master at the dealer.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Agreed, where are you in FL? there are a number of good vw and german shops around if you don't want to pay for the added cost of the dealer. Or other folks on here to help you in person.


----------



## b166 (Nov 17, 2014)

South Fl. I can order the part online.


----------



## b166 (Nov 17, 2014)

Anyone in Broward or Palm Beach county ...even F Laudardale who can help me with this problem? I dont wanna go to Vw or european shops who ask like 1000 $


----------



## camjr (Nov 20, 2005)

I just had my vacuum pump replaced. It was a BAD leak. It was also leaking from the gasket where the oil filter housing mounts to the engine. I just had the dealer do it. I've had a really good history with them. They replaced the pump, fixed the filter mount gasket, changed the oil (I can't think of the last time I didn't do it myself), flushed and replaced the coolant, and steam cleaned everything afterwards. All done for right at $1000. Worth it for me. I'm the original owner on this car, and plan on keeping it a long time (at least until my kids are out of college-yes, I'm an old fart and VW owner for 25 years). 

Presently at140.5k miles on the 2006 Jetta.


----------



## Matti von Kessing (Jan 17, 2011)

Do it yourself: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...p-WITHOUT-special-tools-or-dropping-the-trans

Depending on how cheap I'm feeling on any given day, I'd probably re-use the old vacuum pump and just replace the gasket. Fix the oil leak for a $5 tube of sealant and an afternoon in the driveway.


----------

